# Beep Kidded



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Beep started contractions at 8:00pm last night but hadn't started pushing. I went in about knuckle deep at 9:00pm to see what was going on and couldn't feel anything so I waited. She started pushing in earnest every few minuets at 9:30pm so I waited and comforted her. At 10:00pm I didn't see a bubble or any other progress so I check again. I felt two hooves and a mouth a little under an inch past the cervix so I waited again. By 10:30pm the kid hadn't moved but maybe a centimeter so I knew I had to do something before Beep gave up. The sack was pretty thick so I busted it and managed to work the hooves forward with my fingertips. My hand wouldn't fit in any deeper so that was all I could do. He finally came into the world at 10:50pm. He's not all that strong and has a weak nursing reflex but he's up on his hooves and interested in everything. I got some selenium into him and he improves at every feeding. He refuses to take a teat so I'm bottle feeding him but keeping him with mom. I have a feeling his lack of vigor is due to the close breeding of Beep to her son but he's not going to stay a buck so it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

He is gorgeous, I love lamancha babies.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats!! Gotta love those Togg markings


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe adorable


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay, am I wrong, but baby looks lamancha??? lol...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys and the father is 50% LaMancha so this little boy got the ears.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure both Beep & Dante (sire) are Mancha mixes....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I'm pretty sure both Beep & Dante (sire) are Mancha mixes....


Nope Beep is 50% Toggenburg 50% Alpine. She's my only real eared goat. All the other ones except Zelda(she has gopher ears) are elf eared.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Xmenah! He is cute for sure, even without ears. Have to rib you there can you hear me yuk yuk. Bad bad pun.

I honestly dont think it was the close breeding; tough sacs & lack of vigor can be caused by a combination of things; lack of enough copper and/or selenium come to mind. It's such a delicate dance at times.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cute boy!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Good job Xmenah! He is cute for sure, even without ears. Have to rib you there can you hear me yuk yuk. Bad bad pun.
> 
> I honestly dont think it was the close breeding; tough sacs & lack of vigor can be caused by a combination of things; lack of enough copper and/or selenium come to mind. It's such a delicate dance at times.


I copper bolused her about two months ago so the culprit is probably selenium. She's not been too interested in her minerals for some reason. I gaver her a selenium pill a few months ago because I forgot her date and thought it was closer where I normally give the selenium 3-4 weeks before their due dates.

He's a spit fire though. Literally he screams so loud he spits lol. Its funny he never said a peep until he was ten minuets or so old but now he won't shut up. He wants what he wants and he wants it when he wants it thats for sure.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure sounds like he is full of himself, gotta love that!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

He looks like a bat about to fly.. Cute


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay for you and Beep! And you got your boy, good


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

What a cute little guy, congrats.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, he is cute! I think your doe Beep is one of the prettiest girls I have ever seen, so I always love it when you post about her! Congratulations!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats! I love those horns on her and your other goats.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Boy is he a cutie!!  Glad Beep did well, she is beautiful!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Geez she has a thing for giving you single boys doesnt she?

I agree I dont think the lack of vigour is because of the close breeding. I would be more likely to blame the long and slow birth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is a cute little guy! Congrats!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Hes beautiful! I also love all the horns!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd give an update. His suck reflex has finally kicked in late yesterday which is good because tube feeding was so annoying and force feeding him with a bottle every two hours was hell. I'm so tired. He just started taking Beeps teat today but I still have to guide him to it. Hopefully by tomorrow I won't have to help him because I really want a full nights sleep. He's not weak and walks around he just dosen't understand this nursing thing. He's got the butting down and he bites my fingers when I guiding him to the teat he just can't find it on his own.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad to hear an update i was gonna ask how he was going  

If hes still not suckling.off her, tube hom at 10pm and sleep till 6am then.feed him again. He will be fine and you need a.proper sleep


----------

